# Walks around with toy and whines



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie has started this thing where she walks around the house with a toy in her mouth and just whines. She's also doing this thing where she "digs" at the carpet and furniture.

Katie used to do the same thing but she'd eventually find somewhere to "hide" the toy (flower pot, behind the couch, etc...).

We just assume Angie's going through the same phase but I thought I'd ask.

Thoughts anyone????


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Is your girl spayed? I'm kind of thinking a false pregnancy. It sounds like the toy is her offspring and she's trying to find a den.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Rainheart said:


> Is your girl spayed? I'm kind of thinking a false pregnancy. It sounds like the toy is her offspring and she's trying to find a den.


 
That could be, although her last heat was over 3 months ago. She's actually due to go in next month. 

I wonder why Katie (our old one) did. She was spayed and did the same thing but many years after she had been...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's then probably my top guess since she isn't spayed. You can try to call your vet and get their opinion on the situation.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Rainheart said:


> That's then probably my top guess since she isn't spayed. You can try to call your vet and get their opinion on the situation.


 
Yeah. That makes sense. It's not that big of a deal. She doesn't do it non-stop, it's more like it occurs for a few minutes 3 or 4 times a day. So we just give her some extra hugs and affection and after a little bit she seems to feel all better.

Edit: And thanks for the response!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree that this is a pseudopregnancy. Are you planning to spay her? There is some anecdotal evidence that bitches who have false pregnancies are more likely to pyo...


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I agree that this is a pseudopregnancy. Are you planning to spay her? There is some anecdotal evidence that bitches who have false pregnancies are more likely to pyo...


Oh yeah. Definitely planning on spaying. 

Pyo?

Edit: nevermind. Managed to google it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, if a medical condition is ruled out, I'd say boredom since that's what my brother's dog does. Blue is a super high energy dog that is not getting enough mental or physical stimulation so he'll pick up a toy and carry it around whining at nothing in particular. Once he gets attention paid to him, or goes for a walk, he stops the behaviour until he gets bored again. Interesting enough, he doesn't do it when he's on a sleepover at my place. He gets an hour long morning walk (when this behaviour is most prevalent) then plays with Ranger all day, then another walk. By the time he's ready to go home, he's happily snoozing away and my brother says he doesn't do the whining thing for a day or so after he returns from the sleepovers. Just a thought!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bobbie has been doing that several times a day since she was a little one....we think its funny....she does these moan howls over and over while walking with the stuffie in her mouth. We just think she is trying to talk to us.

I dont know why it happens. For us I dont think it has to do with ¨false pregnancy¨or her heat.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

KatieandAngie said:


> Oh yeah. Definitely planning on spaying.
> 
> Pyo?
> 
> Edit: nevermind. Managed to google it.


 

Please spay soon. You really don't want to know what Pyo is.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Well, if a medical condition is ruled out, I'd say boredom since that's what my brother's dog does. Blue is a super high energy dog that is not getting enough mental or physical stimulation so he'll pick up a toy and carry it around whining at nothing in particular. Once he gets attention paid to him, or goes for a walk, he stops the behaviour until he gets bored again. Interesting enough, he doesn't do it when he's on a sleepover at my place. He gets an hour long morning walk (when this behaviour is most prevalent) then plays with Ranger all day, then another walk. By the time he's ready to go home, he's happily snoozing away and my brother says he doesn't do the whining thing for a day or so after he returns from the sleepovers. Just a thought!


That could also be it. She as always done this thing where she will put a toy in her mouth and follow us around and roo-roo and make other noises, many other noises - she's got quite the vocabulary, when she feels she's not getting enough attention.

She's due to be spayed next month anyway. If it continues after that then we can pretty well assume it's a mental thing.


----------



## BUZZ_PLUS (Feb 8, 2010)

It doesn't really have a relation with the heat period or something Leo is a male and he does that all the time I think she just wants to tell you that she want to play Ifixed the problem by Ignoring him don't look at her when she does that then she'll realize that You don't want to play and she will start playing by her own. but I think its a good thing to know that ur dog wants to communicate


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Our Seger, who is a male, does this when he finds something that he thinks is pretty special. We are very careful about not leaving socks and things on the floor, but the very odd time hubby will forget to pick up his laundry in the morning. If Seger finds a sock, or my slipper, he prances around the house with it in his mouth, wimpering and whining. If we don't "exchange" it right away for a biscuit, he will eventually try to "bury" it in the couch. I think he does it when he thinks he has scored the big one


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha does that when she's excited, like when we come home or have a visitor come over. She grabs a toy or bone, whines (we call it squeaking) and wags her tail so hard it looks like her butt might fall off while following the person around hoping to get some pets... which she gets, thus the reason she continues to do it .


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Samantha does that when she's excited, like when we come home or have a visitor come over. She grabs a toy or bone, whines (we call it squeaking) and wags her tail so hard it looks like her butt might fall off while following the person around hoping to get some pets... which she gets, thus the reason she continues to do it .


My girl does this too, when someone she really loves comes to the house (like my sister or my mother in law) she will pick up a shoe and give it to the person like it is a present. It is funny...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

A lot of goldens I know do the toy and talking thing. One of the breeder's girls was very noisy, she'd have to go in another room if she was on the phone and a toy was suddenly located as she'd scream with it in her mouth. I taught that puppy well!

Oddly my guys never did pick up the habit but a lot of their siblings did. At most lately Bender will find a 'new' stuffy and come rushing to show me all excited. I think she's missing a few marbles with age, as she seems to not realize she lives in a house of stuffed animals, at least 60 of them between the kids and the dog toys.... 'but look, I found a bunny!!!!'.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks all. OUr friend who is a vet looked at her and said it wasn't a false pregnancy so I guess we'll go with it being a new way to beg for attention. 

Her and Chance have been kind of learning new things from each other and I think it's an extension of that. He would never make any noise but she does this thing where she makes a low pitch whine, it's hard to describe but it's like halfway between a roo-roo and a growl whine a whiney aspect to it and after a while he started actually whining for attention so now I think she's added it to her repertoire.


----------



## Bill (Feb 14, 2011)

Our 3 year old male (Buddy) does the exact same thing but especially when given a treat like a milkbone. He will carry it from room to room and whine for a while and then end up right back in the room with us and lay down and eat it. It's very funny and does't seem to hurt anything.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I definitely don't think it is just a female thing. Sawyer has been doing this with his favorite toy for the past couple of weeks. He walks around the house with his favorite toy in his mouth and he even takes it outside with him to do his business -and then brings it back inside and will walk around the house with it in his mouth while whining and grunting. I have no idea why he does this but we think its cute so we don't try to stop him. He eventually drops it and forgets about it for a while.


----------



## Goozfraba (Jan 11, 2013)

I just wanted to say this thread is the reason I joined this site! It seems yall have a very knowledgeable group of happy and proud golden retriever owners! I look forward to being a member of this site


----------

